# زوج يعشق زوجتة بجنون فما هو السر!!!



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

_*أن الحكمة تحتاج لعقل يديرها للذكر*_*أو الآنثى*
* وحين يحصل العقل للأنثى كمثال*
*فالتصرف أمر يجرى على أى*
*شخص سواء إن كان*
*الزوج أو الأب*
*أو الأخ*​​*~~زوج يعشق زوجتة بجنووووون فما هو السر ~~*


*نحن نؤمن أن التوفيق فى أيد ربنا وحدة  ولكن هناك*
*أسباب يجب الأخذ بها مع التوكل على الله*
*وهنا أذكر لكم ما قالتة عجوز وهى سيدة حكيمة يحبها زوجها*
*كثيراً حتى أنة كان يحلو له *
*أن ينشد لها أبيات من الحب والغرام وكلما تقدما فى السن *
*أذداد حبهما وسعادتهما ...*
*وعندما سألت تلك المرأة عن سر سعادتها الدائمة...*

*هل هو المهارة فى إعداد الطعام ؟؟؟؟*

*أم الجماااااااااااال ؟؟؟*

*أم انجاب الأولاد ؟؟؟*

*أم غير ذلك ؟؟؟*

*قالت : الحصول على السعادة الزوجية بيد المرأة , فالمرأة *
*تستطيع أن تجعل من بيتها جنة*
*وأرفة الظلال , او جهنم مستعمرة النيران *

*لا تقولى المال .. فكثير من النساء الغنيات تعيسات وهرب منهن أزواجهن *

*ولا تقولى الأولاد .. فهناك من النساء أنجبن 10 صبيان وزوجها *
*يهينها ولا يحبها ويمكن أن يطلقها *

*ولا تقولى طباخة .. لأن الكثير منهن ماهرات فى الطبخ ,فالواحدة منهن*
*تطبخ  طوال النهار ومع ذلك تشكو سوء معاملة زوجها وقلة أحترامة لها *

*إذا مـــــــا هــــــــو الســـــــــــــــــر ؟؟؟*

*ماذا كنتى تعملين عند حدوث المشاكل مع زوجك ؟؟؟*

*قالت : عندما يغضب ويثور زوجى _ وقد كان عصبيا*
*كنت ألجأ الى الصمت *
*المطبق بكل إحترام ... إياكى والصمت المصاحب لنظرة سخرية*
*ولو بالعين لأن الرجل الذكى  يفهمها *

*لم لا تخرجى من الغرفة ؟*

*قالت : إياك أن تخرجى من الغرفة .. قد يظن أنك تهربين منة ولا تريدين سماعة *
*عليك بالصمت وموافقتة على ما يقول ..*
*كنت انتظرة حتى يهدأ ثم بعد ذلك أقول لة وبصوت خافت : هل انتهيت ؟*
*ثم أخرج لأنة سيتعب وبحاجة للراحة بعد الكلام*
*والصراخ .. اخرج من الغرفة لأكمل أعمالى المنزلية وشئؤون أولادى*
*وأحاول ان لا اتذكر غضبة وحربة لى ...*
*وسيظل هو بمفردة وقد انهكتة الحرب التى شنها علىَ*

*ماذا تفعلين هل تلجئين الى أسلوب المقاطعة فلا تكلمينة لمدة ايام أو اسبوع ؟*

*قالت : لا .. إياك وإتباع اسلوب المقاطعة .. لأنها عادة سيئة *
*وهى سلاح ذو حدين عندما تقاطعين*
*زوجك أسبوعا قد يكون ذلك صعبا علية فى البداية ويحاول أن*
*يكلمك ولكن مع الأيام سوف يتعود على *
*ذلك وإن قاطعتة أسبوع قاطعك اسبوعين عليكى أن تعودية *
*على انك الهواء الذى يستنشقة والماء *
*الذى يشربة ولا يستغنى عنة .. كونى كالهواء الرقيق وإياك *
*والريح الشديدة .....*

*إذا ماذا تفعلين بعد ذلك ؟؟*

*بعد ساعتين او اكثر .. أضع لة كوبا من العصير أو فنجانا من القهوة *
*وأقول له تفضل أشرب , لانة فعلا محتاج إلية *
*وأكلمة بشكل عادى ... سيقوم بسؤالى هل انت ِ غاضبة ؟؟*
*فأقول لا فيبدأ بالأعتذار عن كلامة *
*القاسى ويسمعنى الكلام الجميل *

*وهل تصدقين إعتذارة وكلامة الجميل ؟؟*

*!!! طبعا .. لأنى أثق بنفسى ولست غبية *
*هل تريدين منى تصديق كلامة وهو غاضب وتكذيبة وهو*
*هادئ ؟؟؟*

*فقيل لها .... وكرامتك ؟؟؟*
*قالت : وأى كرامة ؟*

*كرامتك ألا تصدقى أى كلمة جارحة من إنسان  غاضب وأن تصدقى*
*كلامة عندما يكون هادئاً*
*أسامحة فورا لأنى قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية سماع*
*الكلام المفيد *
*وبإختصار ومما سبق يمكن أن أقول :*

*سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك*
*السعادة لسانها *

*$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل *
*$ لا يسمع صوته*
*$ولكن أثرة واضح*

*$ ولا تتحدث بما تقدمة للناس *
*بل دع الناس تتحدث*
*عن ما قدمته*
*لهم .*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2010)

جميل  يا ++meso++

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 مارس 2010)

بجد العقل زينه ههههههههههههههههههههه انا هسمع الكلام ده واجرب بس مش دلوقتى طبعا
شكرا ع الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2010)

*موضوع حلو قوى
امرأة فاضلة من يجدها 
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2010)

فعلا افضل طريقة انك تتجنبى عصبية اى راجل الصمت وعدم نظرة سخرية وتسبيه يجيب كل اللى عنده اولا هو مش هيقى حد يستحمله غيرك فى وقت عصبيته التانى لانو واثق انك مش تزعلى منه
هو لوحده هيحس بغلطته بس ميمنعش لامور تهدى لما يكلمنى اعاتبة عتاب حب مش لوم 
وفعلا المراه بايدها تخلى بيتها جنها او نار لو حابة بيتها يبخته زوجها ولو كرهاه يويله


----------



## besm alslib (4 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع *

*هو كتير حلو *

*الا ان اصابع اليد مش كلها متل بعضها *

*في بعض الرجال لما يشوفو زوجتهم تسكت وتتحمل يعتقدون انها معندهاش احساس*

*ولما بتتحمل وتسكت يعتقدون انها تستقوي عليه *

*وبدل من الاعتذار يقومون بالاذيه *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2010)

*نصائح مهمة جدا*

*وكلام جميل اوي بس في كتير مش بيعرفوا ينفذوه وده بيرجع لتكوين الشخصية*


*تسلم ايدك يا روح قلبي*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*كرامتك ألا تصدقى أى كلمة جارحة من إنسان غاضب وأن تصدقى
كلامة عندما يكون هادئاً*
*أسامحة فورا لأنى قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية سماع*
*الكلام المفيد *
*وبإختصار ومما سبق يمكن أن أقول :*

*سر السعادة الزوجية عقل المرأة ومربط تلك*
*السعادة لسانها *

*$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل *
*$ لا يسمع صوته*
*$ولكن أثرة واضح*

*$ ولا تتحدث بما تقدمة للناس *
*بل دع الناس تتحدث*
*عن ما قدمته*
*لهم *

*




*

*عجبنى جدا الموضوع كلة *
*خصوصا هذا الجزء *
*فى منتهى الجمال ميسو *
*فى انتظار جديدك بجد *


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع *​
> 
> *هو كتير حلو *​
> *الا ان اصابع اليد مش كلها متل بعضها *​
> ...


 





طبعا مش هاقدر ما اشاغبش مع السورية الراقية 
احلى بسم الصليب 

صمت عن صمت بيفرق دة اولا 
لكن بقى لو زى ما بتقوللى 
بعد ما انا اللى اهدا 
وانظف ودانى من الغضب 
افكر 1 2 واحط الحقيقة فى وقت يكون يسمح بسماعى 

لو ما جبش نتيجة فية المخاصمة بس بطريقة توم وجيرى 
مش مخاصمة النكد 

وفية طرق تانية 

بس مش مكانها بالموضوع هنا 
علشان احلى ميسو 
ما تزعلش من تدخلى بموضوعها الروعة


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 مارس 2010)

مرسي على موضعك 
ربنايباركك​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع
شكرا اكتييير
*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا مش هاقدر ما اشاغبش مع السورية الراقية
> احلى بسم الصليب
> 
> صمت عن صمت بيفرق دة اولا
> ...




*عزيزتي اسميشال اكيد دايما متل بقول بتابع ردودك وكمان مش بقدر مردش عليكي هههههههههه*


*تعليقي على كلامك مش كل الشخصيات متل بعض *

*لكن عزيزتي في ناس بترفض فكرة النقاش والكلام وطرح الراي من الاساس*

*وبنظرها متل ما سبق وحطيت في القصه لو تفتكري *

*مجرد محاولة النقاش يعني قلة ادب وطولة لسان حتى لو فضلت تستحمل من سكات *

*ولما يكون رايق بمجرد متحاول تناقشه معناها انها بتتحداه *

*ده حتى سكوتها هو بيعتبرو تحدي وعند ليه *


*مش هكتر كلام عشان زي مقلتي مينفعش هنا ههههههههههه*

*لكن بس حبيت اوضح ان في بعض الاحيان كل الطرق دي مش بتنفع للاسف *​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

> =كليمو;1919353]
> جميل يا ++meso++
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

كل الشكر الك  كليمو 
تشرفت لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

> بنت موسى الاسود;بجد العقل زينه ههههههههههههههههههههه انا هسمع الكلام ده واجرب بس مش دلوقتى طبعا
> شكرا ع الموضوع يا قمر


 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر 
ربنا يعوض خدمتك


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع حلو قوى*​
> 
> 
> *امرأة فاضلة من يجدها *
> *سلام المسيح لكم*​


 


ميرسى لمرورك الطيب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> فعلا افضل طريقة انك تتجنبى عصبية اى راجل الصمت وعدم نظرة سخرية وتسبيه يجيب كل اللى عنده اولا هو مش هيقى حد يستحمله غيرك فى وقت عصبيته التانى لانو واثق انك مش تزعلى منه
> هو لوحده هيحس بغلطته بس ميمنعش لامور تهدى لما يكلمنى اعاتبة عتاب حب مش لوم
> وفعلا المراه بايدها تخلى بيتها جنها او نار لو حابة بيتها يبخته زوجها ولو كرهاه يويله


 

ثانكس لمرورك الجميل وتعليقكك الاجمل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

*السعادة لسانها *

*$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل *
*$ لا يسمع صوته*
*$ولكن أثرة واضح*

*$ ولا تتحدث بما تقدمة للناس *
*بل دع الناس تتحدث*
*عن ما قدمته*
*لهم .


موضوع جميل اووووووووى يا ميسووو
*


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع *​
> 
> *هو كتير حلو *​
> *الا ان اصابع اليد مش كلها متل بعضها *​
> ...


 


اولا: ميرسى خالص لمرورك الجميل
ثانيا : ميرسى للتعليق فى الموضوع انا شخصيا بحب يكون فية تعليق
على اى موضوع لانة بيكون من فكر معين واكيد بنطلع
بنتيجة منة ومع احترامى ايضا 
لأى شخص ما بيحب يعلق
ثالثا :انا معاك بالراى بتاع حضرتك بس بردوا علشان 
منظلمهمش مش كلهم مثل ما بتقولى. ​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *نصائح مهمة جدا*​
> 
> *وكلام جميل اوي بس في كتير مش بيعرفوا ينفذوه وده بيرجع لتكوين الشخصية*​
> 
> ...


 


ميرسى أوى يا احلى روزى
نورتى التوبيك
يـــــــــــ قمر ــــــــــــا​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *كرامتك ألا تصدقى أى كلمة جارحة من إنسان غاضب وأن تصدقى*
> *كلامة عندما يكون هادئاً*
> *أسامحة فورا لأنى قد نسيت كل الشتائم وأدركت أهمية سماع*
> *الكلام المفيد *
> ...


 



 

شكرا يا عسولة لمرورك العسسسسسسل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*

بأمانه كوضوع جميل جدا
شكرا ليكم



​*


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بس مش مكانها بالموضوع هنا
> علشان احلى ميسو
> ما تزعلش من تدخلى بموضوعها الروعة


 


*لا يا جميلتى انا مش بزعل ابدا من اى حد هنا *
*بس اهم شئ انكم انتو متزعلوش من *
*بعض واكون انا السبب اوك يا قمر*
*وميرسى لمروركم وتعليقاتكم *
*الحلوة كتيييييييير*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> مرسي على موضعك ​
> 
> ربنايباركك​


 


ثانكس لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> 
> *شكرا اكتييير*​


 

شكرا كتيييييير لمرورك  الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *السعادة لسانها *
> 
> *$ لتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على الرمل *
> *$ لا يسمع صوته*
> ...


 


ثانكس يا نيرموووووو يا قمر 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *بأمانه كوضوع جميل جدا*
> *شكرا ليكم*​
> 
> *
> ...


 



ميرسى كتير لمرورك الطيب والجميل 
تشرفت بمرورك للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مارس 2010)

*بجد موضوعك عجبنى مووووووت يا ميسو*
*وياريت تكتبى لنا مواضيع كتير عشان نستفيد*

*بس احسن جزء عجبنىلتكن خطواتك فى الخير كمن يمشى على **الرمل 
$ لا يسمع صوته
*​*
*


----------



## Mason (5 مارس 2010)

ميرسى  ماربيلا 
على مرورك الجميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي اسميشال اكيد دايما متل بقول بتابع ردودك وكمان مش بقدر مردش عليكي هههههههههه*​
> 
> *تعليقي على كلامك مش كل الشخصيات متل بعض *​
> *لكن عزيزتي في ناس بترفض فكرة النقاش والكلام وطرح الراي من الاساس*​
> ...


 







بالريموت كنترول 
مخصوص ليكى يا سوريتى الراقية 




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124936


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى اوى لموضوعك الرائع جدااااااااااااااا_
_يا اسميشال _
_ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع اختى_​


----------



## asmicheal (6 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ميرسى اوى لموضوعك الرائع جدااااااااااااااا_
> 
> _يا اسميشال _
> 
> _ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع اختى_​


 

:download:

ربنا يخليكى ميسو 
بس 
اسفة 
انى دخلت بمناقشة جانبية فى موضوعك الاروع


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2010)

*بجد طريقة رائعة جدااااااااااا
شكرا كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ربنا يخليكى ميسو
> بس
> ...


 

أختى الجميلة فى كل شئ انا مش زعلانة 
ولا داعى للأسف صدقنى 
ميرسى لزوقك


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد طريقة رائعة جدااااااااااا*
> *شكرا كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 


ميرسى اوى لمرورك الجميل جيلان 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصراحة انا عجبتنى المرأة هذة كتير جدا ومفروض كل*
*وحدة تحاول تعمل زيها علشان الحياة تمشى مش لازم*
*نقف لبعض على الوحدة هى تسامح المرادى وانا اسامح*
*المرة الجية علشان الحياة تستمر بنا الصراحة لو تعرفيها*
*اسأليها ملهاش اخت صغيرة زيها ....أدهم*


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى و ليكى حق ف كل كلمة 
بس يا ترى الدرو كلة عليها هى بس 
امال هو بقة المفروض يعمل اية 
​


----------



## Mason (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *الصراحة انا عجبتنى المرأة هذة كتير جدا ومفروض كل*
> *وحدة تحاول تعمل زيها علشان الحياة تمشى مش لازم*
> *نقف لبعض على الوحدة هى تسامح المرادى وانا اسامح*
> *المرة الجية علشان الحياة تستمر بنا الصراحة لو تعرفيها*
> *اسأليها ملهاش اخت صغيرة زيها ....أدهم*



فعلا  أ/ أدهم 
كلام حضرتك مظبوط لازم نعرف نمشى كل الامور بكل بساطة 
علشان منملش أوام 
بس للأسف معرفهاش شخصيا ولو ليها اخت اكيد اتجوزت من زماااااااااااااااااااااان :t30:
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل والمميز







back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى و ليكى حق ف كل كلمة
> بس يا ترى الدرو كلة عليها هى بس
> امال هو بقة المفروض يعمل اية
> ​



تقولى اية بئى راجل مفترى :smil8:
ههههههههههههههه
بصى ياقمر لو هى حست انها شايلة كل حاجة لوحدها 
وكل حاجة فوق دماغها هى يبقى مستحيل هتعرف تمشى امور حياتها معاه
لكن لو تعطى له عذرة اكيد هتلاقى انة مش كل حاجة هى بتعملها لوحدها ولو حتى بالاحساس 
 هتعرف انة مشترك معاها فى كل امور حياتهم
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر


----------



## nana koko (1 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل
 لكن فى رايى انه ليست الزوجه وحدها المسؤله عن سعادة البيت


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا معاكى يا ميسووو أن المرأه بحنانها واحتوائها لزوجها قادره على احتواء الكثير من المشاكل بعيداً عن مستواها المادى أو التعليمى والثقافى أو حتى المهارى فى عمل البيت أو حتى بعدد اطفالها كما ذكرتى بموضوعك
ولكن هل دائماً يكون الصمت هو الحل
للاسف لا
فهناك ازواج يجدون متعتهم فى هذا الصمت الذى يخلف كل مشكله ويستضعفون الزوجه ويضاعفون من جرعة الاهانه مع اول مشكله جديده
أنا من رأيى أن الحكمه فى التعامل وزكاء الزوجه هما المعيار الاساسى فى تحديد انسب وقت للصمت وانسب وقت للكلام
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن كرامة الزوجه المهدوره أمام أبنائها هو درس للبنت فى المستقبل وما تجد أمها تقبله على نفسها اليوم سيصبح أمراً طبيعياً أن تهان الابنه فى المستقبل بلا اى رد فعل مهما بلغت درجة الاهانه
ميرررسى يا قمررر واسفه ع الاطاله*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ميسو ع الموضوع

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Mason (6 أكتوبر 2010)

nana koko قال:


> موضوع جميل
> لكن فى رايى انه ليست الزوجه وحدها المسؤله عن سعادة البيت



أكيد طبعا يا قمر مش لوحدها مسئولة 
لكن بذكائها وقدرتها على التحمل وتعدى الظروف الصعبة اللى ممكن يمر بيها اى اتنين متزوجين
تقدر تكون مسئولة عن سعادة البيت واللى هى هتكون فى راحتها برضوا اولاً وأخيرا
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل 











Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا معاكى يا ميسووو أن المرأه بحنانها واحتوائها لزوجها قادره على احتواء الكثير من المشاكل بعيداً عن مستواها المادى أو التعليمى والثقافى أو حتى المهارى فى عمل البيت أو حتى بعدد اطفالها كما ذكرتى بموضوعك
> ولكن هل دائماً يكون الصمت هو الحل
> للاسف لا
> فهناك ازواج يجدون متعتهم فى هذا الصمت الذى يخلف كل مشكله ويستضعفون الزوجه ويضاعفون من جرعة الاهانه مع اول مشكله جديده
> ...





كلامك مظبوط دونا لكن هنا بنقول الصمت فى حالة الغضب:smil8: (غضب الزوج )
بمعنى لما يكون راجع من شغلة مثلا وقرفان ومش طايق اى حاجة بسبب ضغط شغل او اى سبب ما
ومن اول  لما يدخل يفضل يزعق ويعصب على فمن الطبيعى جدا انى لازم التزم الصمت 
لانى لو فكرت انى اعصب علية  او حتى احكى ورد على كلامة بيتهيألى المشكلة هتزيد اكتر 
لكن الصمت هيكون احسن ليا ولة 
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل والرائع يا قمر


----------



## Mason (6 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر 
ولمرورك العسل 





hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا ميسو ع الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *​



العفوووووووووووووو
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليكي ميسو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Mason (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ياقمر 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------

